# What is the diffrence of whipping cream, heavy cream, and double cream?



## Zameera

*I just wondering.......what is the differnce of heavy cream, whipping cream, and double cream or they're just the same?
Thanx! *


----------



## Andy M.

The differences are in the amounts of butterfat in the various types.

Double cream contains 48% butterfat
Heavy cream (and heavy whipping cream) contains 36-40%
Light cream - 30-36%
Half and half - 12-18%


----------



## Zameera

are they the same?I mean when a recipe calls for heavy cream, can I substitute it to either of the cream?


----------



## Andy M.

Sometimes yes, sometimes no.

If the recipe calls for cooking the cream in the recipe, lower fat creams will not react the same way.  The fat will keep the cream from separating.  The heavy cream will thicken a sauce.


----------



## Zameera

Andy M. said:
			
		

> .
> Heavy cream (and heavy whipping cream) contains 36-40%


you mean heavy cream and heavy whipping cream is the same?


----------



## Andy M.

Yes, they are


----------



## Zameera

*Thanx Andy M.*


----------



## annadruss

So, I had a recipe for gelato that called for heavy cream, I used whipping cream, the gelato was 'sticky' what went wrong?


----------

